

A Desirable-Future Haiku - felixbraun
https://medium.com/message/a-desirable-future-haiku-ff01d63c93c6

======
transfire
"Nicotine and sugar are Schedule I and II narcotics" That one statement tells
me that all your dreams will come to naught and your future will a hellish
dystopia beyond your wildest imagination. And you will never understand why.

